# Player w/car seeking group in Boston/North Shore area



## Asmor (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey, I'm looking for a group in the Boston area (accessible by T-- I refuse to drive through Boston. A minotaur couldn't navigate the everchanging labarynth of streets!) or somewhere in the North Shore area (especially Chelsea/Malden/Revere/Lynn. I live in Revere). I'm very reliable and available pretty much any time. I do run a group of my own on thursday nights, though.

Interested in pretty much any genre except realistic historical ones, role playing or roll playing. I don't have a whole lot of experience, but on the bright side that means I don't have any ingrained bad habits, either.  I have at least a moderate grasp of the D&D3e/D20 mechanics and know how to do all the basic stuff fine. Haven't looked at 3.5 at all, but am a fast learner. Open to learning other systems as well.


----------



## GreenMonster (Apr 25, 2004)

*I may have the group for you*

We play in stoneham just off of exit 34 on 93...(north of the city)

here is a copy of the add we posted a week ago - we just lost two players to moves and want to replace them. As long as your willing to make the commitment to play and are intersted in really developing a character we can handle some teaching of 3.5....anyway here is the add. 

Note: I'll get back to you soon - I am traveling out of the country for the week and wont have much email access....

CAMPAIGN: AVATARS OF THE PATRON (3.5 homebrew using source material from many different seetings)

WHERE AND WHEN: MEDFORD/SOMMERVILLE, WEDNESDAY NIGHTS 

DESCRIPTION: HIGH LEVEL CAMPAIGN. ALL WOTC SUPPLIMENTS AND SOME 
3RD PARTY MATERIAL AT DM'S DISCRETION. CAMPAIGN HAS BEEN ONGOING FOR YEARS AND INVOLVES ALL ASPECTS OF ROLEPLAY. EMPHASIS IS PLACED ON ROLEPLAYING, PROBLEM SOLVING, BATTLES, MAGIC, AND INTRIGUE 

LOOKING FOR: MATURE, EXPERIENCED, PLAYERS WHO ENJOY A BLEND OF 
ROLEPLAYING, BATTLE, AND PROBLEM SOLVING. ABILITY TO PLAY 3 TIMES 
PER MONTH ON A CONSISTENT BASIS. 

CONTACT: KEITH AT dk4boston@YAHOO.COM... FOR MORE INFORMATION 

CAMPAIGN FLAVOR: This powerful entity's true face is unknown to the 
avatars who serve as his agents in the material world. When they 
first awoke in the ivory room, the party members opened their eyes 
for the very first time. Each found him or herself without any 
memory of a prior existence. Knowledge of skill remained ingrained in each, 
yet they were bereft of any childhood or apprenticeship. Since that 
day, each of the patron's agents have discovered new talents - 
namely the ability to comprehend and speak any language as well as a very 
limited sort of immortality. Each is blessed with a powerful magical 
item which conveys upon them many magical abilities, but which at 
times interferes with their ability to use similar magical devices. 
The adventurers have also learned that their souls have undergone a 
splitting process which placed half of their souls within the 
powerful bonded items they carry. This soul-splitting makes them 
effectively immortal, for while the body may be destroyed, a piece 
of the soul survives in the nigh unbreakable bonded item. As such, when 
one of the chosen avatars dies, their soul lapses into an 
unconscious, non-corporeal state until the physical body is once 
again made habitable. The avatars benefit from accelerated healing, 
allowing their bodies to heal at a rate twice as fast as normal - 
even when dead. However, some of the other early adventurers soon 
discovered that complete bodily destruction (including 
disintegration and the like) could take months, if not years to recover from and there was always a higher price to pay. In such instances, the 
Patron typically has another agent rebuild a body for the fallen 
warrior, though the reconstituted form often carries a heavy price 
(which some have considered worse than death). Many new agents have 
arrived (after being patronized) in the following years, as party 
members were given permanent assignments or solo tasks elsewhere in 
the Patrons sphere of influence. 

Please emal me if interested - there is a lot more flavor where this came from

Keith


----------



## Asmor (Apr 25, 2004)

I really appreciate the offer, but don't think it would be the best option, for you or for me. Like I said, I don't have a whole lot of experience, and so a high level campaign probably wouldn't be the best for me. Thanks a lot, though.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 25, 2004)

Luckily, there are lots of groups in the greater Boston area. Asmor, next time you're in Harvard Square, place an ad on the bulletin board at Pandemonium. You may also want to try the Compleat Strategist (Mass Ave in Boston), Your Move games (Davis Square), and the BostonGamers web site.


----------



## Asmor (Apr 25, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Luckily, there are lots of groups in the greater Boston area. Asmor, next time you're in Harvard Square, place an ad on the bulletin board at Pandemonium. You may also want to try the Compleat Strategist (Mass Ave in Boston), Your Move games (Davis Square), and the BostonGamers web site.



Ya know, I thought about that, but you never know what sorta psychos might answer an ad you put up in a used book store. By posting my profile online I'm assured that only individuals of the highest calibre will respond.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 29, 2004)

We'll have to have another game day soon.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm in a group but we don't play all that much anymore and I'm looking for  anew group or even to possible start a new one.  You said you don't have much experience but what have you played?  how long have you played for?


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Apr 29, 2004)

We're in Methuen, but that might be too far for you. It's on the MA/NH border. I used to live in Revere! Right on the beach in those high rises there, but left last summer.


----------



## Asmor (Apr 29, 2004)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> We're in Methuen, but that might be too far for you. It's on the MA/NH border. I used to live in Revere! Right on the beach in those high rises there, but left last summer.




No way?!? That's WHERE I live!

376 Ocean Ave. Small world. 

Methuen's not a horrible ride, but chances are if *Darwin willing* I get a job, or even if I just don't feel up to it some random day, I probably wouldn't be able to/want to make it.


----------



## Asmor (Apr 29, 2004)

Dareoon Dalandrove said:
			
		

> I'm in a group but we don't play all that much anymore and I'm looking for  anew group or even to possible start a new one.  You said you don't have much experience but what have you played?  how long have you played for?




I've read the 3.0 rulebooks, as well as most of the core WoD rulebooks and some various other systems. I've got limited experience DMing for friends in school, but it never got farther than a session or two. Right now I'm GMing a D20 modern game that actually seems to be picking up steam and I'm hoping it'll last. As far as playing goes, I have practically 0 experience.

I might be able to squeeze another player into our game if you want. I warn you, though, it's very unorganized and most of the players have even less experience than I do. On the bright side, I'm about as close as a residence gets to the T.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove (May 9, 2004)

I'll take to the other people that I game with and see if we can get something going.  It might only be a once a month thing though.


----------

